# any good and safe stimulants?



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sure this topic has come up before but I'll bring it up. Caffeine does practically nothing for me anymore since. Wellbutrin is alright, it actually does help a little with energy, but I'm still dragging most of the time. I do exercise and take vitamins and everything. But really the only thing that does the trick for me is cough gelcaps (not the syrup). They are wonderful for a one or two-day event but obviously I can't be downing bottles of robitussin all the time. 

Other than that B-vitamins maybe help a tiny tiny bit. Is there anything safe out there that actually works as a stimulant?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I prefer Adderall XR and Ritalin SR(only made in Canada, called Ritalin LA in the States)


----------



## econoline63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have to start work at 6 am, and I'm not a morning person. Needless to say, I'm always tired. I started drinking spike energy drink. I helps out. You can buy it at 7/11 or online. It gives you a good unhealthy does of caffeine. Caffeine from coffee does nothing from me but the spike energy drink does help. You might want to try provigil. I would stay away from ritilan and adderall they are pretty much meth.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If your not going to use prescription stimulants, try "5 Hour Energy Drink" available at 7/11's


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Regarding vitamins, I think any boost in energy you receive from them is _actually_ due to their co-enzyme action of enabling the body's metabolic enzymes to perform more effectively/efficiently. That's what the B-vitamins do, I think - they just give the body's natural metabolic pathways a little jolt which results in that common "boost" feeling (i.e. B12 shots for those feeling drained and tired).

There is one prescription stimulant I can think of that isn't harshly controlled - Provigil. I think it is more of a glutamate oxidation inhibitor than what we normally think of as stimulants (i.e. amphetamines, Ritalin, etc); the idea being to keep as much glutamate (excitatory neurotransmitter) from oxidizing into GABA (inhibitory NT) as possible should keep the excitatory characteristics of glutamate present for longer periods of time. Going by that, Provigil always results in funky messed-up levels of glutamate and GABA. I think I remember reading some patient reviews of this medication somewhere online, and most people complained of a noticeable increase in nervousness/anxiety (which makes sense being as there's ++glutamate and --GABA :b), so I don't know if it would be the right medication for someone posting on a forum for SAD sufferers :troll...

Aside from that and, as you mentioned, Wellbutrin - I can't think of anything else except for the CII stimulants generally reserved for treating AD/HD (Adderall, Ritalin, Dexedrine, etc). That's not to say that they are out of the question, but being CII does definitely put somewhat of a damper on the likelihood of getting such a prescription. I don't suppose you're willing to delve into SNRI's like Effexor or Cymbalta, are you? They're mainly indicated for depression (just as Wellbutrin is), but I think they're supposed to give an energy boost with that norepinephrine kick, so who knows.

By the way, you do realize that the jolt you're getting from those cough & cold gel caps is due to whichever nasal decongestant is present in the formula, right? I imagine it's phenylephr*ine* or pseudoephedr*ine* - both of which happen to be sympathomimetic amines, which are basically a few atoms away from being amphetamine itself :eek. It's really not all that healthy to rely on cough & cold gel caps for your energy needs, as I'm sure you're aware. Well, to be honest, it's not exactly healthy to rely on anything other than a well-balanced diet for your energy needs - not caffeine, not cough medicine, not vitamins, not anything synthetic. But obviously there is a point where the potential benefits outweigh the potential consequences so much that something needs to be done about it. The best advice I can give you is to talk to your doctor about this. If the solution to your problems lies in a prescription medication, then an MD is the person to see!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

korey said:


> ..
> There is one prescription stimulant I can think of that isn't harshly controlled - Provigil. I think it is more of a glutamate oxidation inhibitor than what we normally think of as stimulants (i.e. amphetamines, Ritalin, etc); the idea being to keep as much glutamate (excitatory neurotransmitter) from oxidizing into GABA (inhibitory NT) as possible should keep the excitatory characteristics of glutamate present for longer periods of time. Going by that, Provigil always results in funky messed-up levels of glutamate and GABA. I think I remember reading some patient reviews of this medication somewhere online, and most people complained of a noticeable increase in nervousness/anxiety (which makes sense being as there's ++glutamate and --GABA :b), so I don't know if it would be the right medication for someone posting on a forum for SAD sufferers :troll...
> !


I have read studies on a drug used to treat benzo. overdose (flumanezil). There is evidence that it makes you smarter. It is a GABA antagonist. 
Do you think Provigil would have the same effect?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

AdrianG said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


I would think not, but I'm no pharmacologist, so this is all speculation :b Receptor antagonism is different from enzyme inhibition (IOW, flumanezil affects GABA receptors and has nothing to do with enzymes, while Provigil is thought to affect/inhibit the enzymatic oxidation of certain chemicals in the CNS - namely dopamine, norepinephrine, and glutamate - but it does not seem to have anything to do with receptor antagonism).

The end result of both drugs seems like they would be similar, and they very well might be, but I wouldn't think so based on the consideration that each drug's speculated mechanism of action is unrelated to the other's. :stu :eyes


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

In all honesty ritalin in safe. Maybe true modafinal?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I would suggest Kombucha tea. It's fermented tea and the brand I would suggest is GDs because it contains amino acids. It'll put pep in yo' step.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest you go to talk to a nutritionist and take a good look at your sleeping habits. Any meds are going to be temporary help with side effects. Even caffiene. The longer you take these meds the less energy your actually going to have so you have to keep taking more and more until it no longer works like the caffiene. It is hard on your body, it interferes with sleep, and eventually none of them will work. If you have really low energy there should be a health reason. Looking into that would give you much better long term benefits and a more permanent solution without bad side effects. Stopping the caffiene completely for awhile may actually help. If nothing else once it's out of your system for awhile it will start working again. Then I would take a controlled dose (cut up caffiene pills) as needed and no later than 6pm or 5hrs before bed.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, thanks for all the responses. I should have put this in the nutrition and supplements category, I was thinking more along those lines. I probably do need to cut back on caffeine (and all the other garbage I consume). But this has been an ongoing so it may be a sleeping problem or it may just be low mood. Any advice is appreciated though.


----------

